# titan gm3600 gun spitting/trailing on start/stop



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Any titan aaa users? 
I'm calling titan when they open on Monday. 

Old new stock gun. 
It spits on trigger and off trigger. 
The off trigger dribbles after trigger release and builds up on the tip (switch tip). Very mindful of being deliberate on/off with the trigger pulls. 

But she'll spit brand spanking clean on the first shot of the day. 

Just nature of the gun or because it's old stock the seat/seals are shot? 

There is definitely more cavity space filled with unpressurized fluid than a normal airless gun. Is it simply the same protocol as shooting with a gun extension? 

I was expecting more.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Since this original post I had contacted titan. 

I have broken down the gun and cleaned and lubed the gun per the titan tech's advice. 

The thing still spits prolifically on the off trigger. It still acts as if I was shooting a typical airless gun with an extension. 

The wet paint will build up on the bottom of the housing and begin to drip after not much spraying. 

This doesn't appear to be the build up issue described by others with these aaa guns. 

Has anyone shot one of these on their aircoat or multi finish and can chime in on the "normal" performance? 

The g-10xl gun performs world's better than this.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds like the air cap is not seating. Either needs a new oring or just tighten a tad bit more.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

It's the reverse tip air cap. It has a new tip seal (the round, curved metal piece with plastic bushing/oring). Ive tried several new ones all with same result. 

The parts breakdown doesn't show any other gasket and the Titan rep confirmed. 

He said it sounded like since it was new old stock it could have been gummed up and not closing fast enough. I tore it down and cleaned and lubed and it's about the same. 




MikeCalifornia said:


> Sounds like the air cap is not seating. Either needs a new oring or just tighten a tad bit more.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah got it. I have the Grace G15 with flat tips, don't have problems. I know the Graco one with reversible tips is prone to leaking. So sorry not sure what is up with yours.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Yea I'm not sure. I'll try to break it down again, clean and relube but there has to be something I'm missing.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Update: titan is sending me new springs for the needls assembly located at the back of the gun.

The tech was nice but not very helpful. 

I asked if it was typical behavior for the gun to dribble paint after triggering off out of the tip and pool on the bottom of the air cap. I informed him of the cleaning and lubing suggested of the previous tech I had spoken with. It doesn't drip dribble of leak paint or later when sitting there pressurized. 

It definitely has something to do with it not closing the needle swift enough or something. 

There's not a whole lot else to troubleshoot. 

I'm growing weary and will be looking for another gun I think. Leaving towards a ca technologies gun with a flat tip. 

I don't feel I need to be fighting large spits (triggering off the workpiece above it leaves it's spit trail below which is obvious when you have paint dribbling down the front air cap after a few trigger pulls). It's not always practical to trigger below.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

sayn3ver said:


> Update: titan is sending me new springs for the needls assembly located at the back of the gun.
> 
> The tech was nice but not very helpful.
> 
> ...


Go with CA, what sprayer are you using?


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Update: received the new needle springs (titan sent both at no charge). I also picked up some devilbiss sprya gun and paint mixing lube (petroleum and silicone free). 

I don't know which is making the difference. 

I replaced the springs and have been lubing where the needle passes behind the trigger through the gun housing and where it passes into the front packing with the lube at the end of the day. 

I also added a drop lub to the threads where the aircap threads on allowing an easier and probably tighter "hand tight" installation. 

The puddling has been eliminated. There is no on trigger spitting. There still is occasionally a tiny spit on off trigger. I have eliminated that by carry a wet rag in my left hand and wipping the tip frequently. 

If I was to guess proper lube is helping more than the new set of needle springs. 

I was only greasing the springs and where the needle assembly was passing through the handle prior to this as this was all I have had to do on my turbine hvlp gun.the turbine gun is certainly less finicky. 

I still don't trust triggering off on a work piece except in say an inside corner that won't really be seen. 

It is definitely a useable gun now at least. I'll still consider getting a flat top gun like the ca bobcat or cougar in the future. Afraid of tip clogs with that route and clearing them.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Go with CA, what sprayer are you using?



I took the advice of a other member on here and picked up a titan ed655 diaphragm unit to do doors and trim in airless mode a while back. 

Since then I had found the air compressor used on the titan aircoat, titan multifinishand Graco 395 fp units (it's a Thomas oiless compressor with higher output specs then their similar model used for other purposes) on ebay. The seller was local and I picked it up cheap as it was a metal fabricator supply shop who must have received a scrapped aircoat sprayer or something. 

I added an afternarket pressure gauge to the sprayer and ebayed the new old stock gm3600 for relatively cheap as well. 

When I fiind some spare time I'll be building a nice cart/stand for the units out of some Baltic Birch ply. I'm impressed with the ed655 for what I use it for. It cleans up easy. I haven't had any issues priming or spraying. It holds low pressures well. Replacement parts like the diaphragm are cheap. And I have had times where it was used briefly once or twice a day but remainded loaded with product for a week or two and never had an problem (I lay a wet rag over the hopper, plastic over that then place the lid on. Reopen next day, mix with a cordless drill and proceed). 

The hopper also threads off in a jiffy and can either soaked in a 5gallon or washed in a laundry sink when needed although typically that's never done and is not needed. Just a nice option.


----------

